# Changer le fond d'écran de tous les bureaux d'un seul coup



## star974 (20 Juillet 2011)

Je viens d'installer Lion et pour changer le fond d'écran de mes 4 bureaux, il a fallu que je fasse la procédure 4 fois. Y a-t-il un moyen de changer d'un seul coup le fond d'écran de tous les bureaux?

Merci.


----------



## Kritzkopf (20 Juillet 2011)

C'est sûrement pas la meilleure, mais de ce que j'ai rapidement testé, ma solution c'est de virer tous les bureaux siffle puis changer le fond d'écran...


----------



## quikmac (26 Juillet 2011)

Je cherche aussi, car c'est sur que c'est sympa de pouvoir personnaliser le fond d'écran de chaque bureau, mais ce serait bien aussi de pouvoir changer le fond d'écran de tous les bureau en même temps.


----------



## LoKanSardari (22 Octobre 2011)

Ça m'intéresserait aussi de connaître la réponse, parce qu'en ayant 9, c'est un peu (très) chiant ... Surtout que je suis du style à vouloir les modifier tous les quatre matins...

Si quelqu'un trouve une astuce...


----------

